# Bands



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have a couple of high flying tumblers that are setting on eggs and would like to get several bands for the young ones. Gladly pay for them and shipping.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2010bands.html
you can buy them here for .35 each order 1 or 100 I believe the shipping is 3.00.


----------

